# Flea Trouble



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. I've been having issues with flea meds for a while. I used to buy Frontline plus for my two dogs and it worked great for a couple years. 
A year ago it stopped working when I applied it and had absolutely no effect in getting rid of the fleas. So I switched to Advantix and that worked for about three months and then, same thing happened. It had no effect again. So I switched to Advantage 2 and that didn't even work at ALL. Switched back to Frontline again and it continued to work for another 3 months and now, it doesn't again lol. It seems like the fleas build up resistance to it and I have to keep changing. 
So what is your opinion on flea meds? I'm not sure which one to get this time.

I was kind of wary of the ones like Revolution and Trifexis; I heard that they can be more risky than just the topical flea meds?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have not used Trifexis and probably won't only because of cost, and I honestly have no flea problems, but I have heard it's pretty good, it is the same ingredients as interceptor (which is off the market not due to the drug itself), and covers some parasites as well as fleas.

IF I had a flea problem, I'd probably try the Trifexis


----------



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)

How nice you don't have a flea problem! lol fleas are terrible here, but I only need to apply flea meds in the spring and summer time so not too bad I suppose. Thanks for the input, I will look into Trifexis some more.


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

We have noticed the Frontline not working as well as it used to also. Our vet says it seems that the fleas are developing some resistance. We have switched to trifexis with good results. Our vet said for us to watch the dog for a couple of hours after giving them the trifexis due to some dogs having trouble keeping it down. But so far so good.


----------



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)

I really want to try the Trifexis but I found out it does not treat against ticks, and there are a lot of them in my area. Any recommendation on flea and tick treatment?


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

We had the same concern. Our vet said that even though the trifexis doesn't have a specific component for ticks that he hasn't seen ticks on the dogs treated with it. And ticks are really heavy where we are.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

moving this to health


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I do have a flea problem at my house and have tried Trifexis for the first time with the dog. So far so good. No fleas have been found on her, but our cat is a work in progress.

Yesterday afternoon the cat was bathed and Revolution was applied for the first time. He has been confined to our master bathroom so I could monitor the effectiveness of the new product. I flea combed him this morning (18 hours later)and am happy to say that more dead fleas were found than live ones so the product actually works. I tried Frontline two weeks ago and it didn't make a difference so I am really pleased with Revolution at this point. Revolution may be used on the dog in the future and a different product for heartworm because Trifexis is expensive. I will have to figure out the cost all involved before making a decision.


----------

